# Thai Boxing boot camps.....(Photos added 29/8)



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Random I know....

Has anyone ever been to a Thai Boxing boot camp in Thailand?

Thinking for going for a month in September once my job finishes in Singapore.

Found this one, looks superb and is very cheap......about £450 all in including accommodation. Emailed them regarding availability 

http://www.tigermuaythai.com/

Saj


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

That looks really top end! I've never been myself but i have trained with a lot of people who have and that looks amazing compaired to the shit holes they used to show me pics of and talk about!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> That looks really top end! I've never been myself but i have trained with a lot of people who have and that looks amazing compaired to the shit holes they used to show me pics of and talk about!


I think it was one of the biggest (best?) ones out there. Also found another one, smaller one gets good reviews but still has good accommodation :wink:

http://www.muaythaidragon.com/accomodations.html

Really like the idea of doing one of these.......could get into some shape training 6hrs a day for a month :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Impressive


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Impressive


 It'll be impressive if I have the bottle to go, Rob :lol:

Just found another one on the same strip, think I'll just have to go and have a 'reccy' of all 3 and see what they are like in the flesh (if I have the bottle :wink: )

http://www.phukettopteam.com/

A couple of months to get in shape then....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the van damme film springs to mind saj, be carefull m8ee


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> the van damme film springs to mind saj, be carefull m8ee


 What? Street Fighter???


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

No kickboxer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > the van damme film springs to mind saj, be carefull m8ee
> ...


oceans i love you too bits m8, but at times you even make my wife look intelligant lmao


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


LOL Clarissa you have just been dissed by Gaz the Spaz - :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlene

Saj can you handle 6 hrs a day?? that sounds pretty intense 

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers Gaz...i'll be careful but its just an idea at the moment....but a real possibility 

Charlie, I couldn't handle 6 hrs right now but it says on the websites that you would work up to the full 6 hrs by the 2nd week. I do have some experience of Thai Boxing so that should help.

I think a month away from the 'rat race' would do me some good too. I have till September to decide or bottle it as thats when it'll be time to return home from Singapore or stay and loiter around Asia for a bit


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I watched the remake of the Karate Kid earlier so well up for it right now :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm watching kung fu hustle, are there any camps where i can learn buddha palm?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.jittigym.com/

This place is supposed to be really good but i think it's more of a place for the hardcore fighters. A lot of the guys from Bad Company in Leeds train ther when they go over.

The place doesn't look as nice Tiger though.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I also watched kung fu hustle last night and it was bloody awesome. It's funny how certain films make you wanna do certain things, Got the same feeling when I watched No Retreat No Surrender as a kid. Old skoolers remember that one. Like the KK with balls.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: I remember that one! Best of the Best was the one that got me training! :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers for all your advice.......decided (for now) on http://www.muaythaidragon.com/index.html

They have a better trainer to pupil ratio than Tiger - and I think thats a big factor.

Provisionally reserved a place, only £760 all in, 6hrs a day training and smart apartment http://www.muaythaidragon.com/accomodat ... ature.html

Looking foward to it now, just need to confirm my dates (depending on work!)

I'll post pics should I go AND survive!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice one, i'll look forward to seeing all the pics of your bruises on you return. :lol: Hope you have a good time.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have a good time Saj,and remember, if anyone tries to get funny during training, just pull out that crane move from the Karate Kid.
It has never failed me, except for that one time when i was mid-crane and the basterd swept my standing leg, that did'nt work out so well, but usually, the crane move kicks ass.






Be safe Daniel Son.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers and thanks for the tips!!

Watch this space.... 

Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> Have a good time Saj,and remember, if anyone tries to get funny during training, just pull out that crane move from the Karate Kid.
> It has never failed me, except for that one time when i was mid-crane and the basterd swept my standing leg, that did'nt work out so well, but usually, the crane move kicks ass.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - the one thing that clip doesn't show is the kick as it flicks to some other fight :-(

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just for you...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> Cheers and thanks for the tips!!
> 
> Watch this space....
> 
> Saj


Going early now...flight is booked for Saturday, start training at Dragon Muay Thai on Monday - only for 2 weeks now though as my work situation has changed.

Will post some pics, if I survive :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Great stuff, i'll look forward to seeing the pics,

Enjoy your journey grasshopper :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I arrived in Thailand at 3 pm on Saturday, checked in to hotel and then went straight to the camp.....which is literally next door!

Bought my gear from the club shop and was training at 4pm!!










Warm up involved skipping....I cant skip for love nor money, was flouncing around like a small girl  Hopefully this will improve in the next 2 weeks.

I only trained for 90 mins as opposed to the full 3 hrs as apparently Saturday is an 'easy' session - just as well, as I couldn't even lift my arms from all the padwork. I thought I was fit but this is exposing me!!

Had today off as its closed but will be there tomorrow at 7am sharp for the first 3 hr session of the day!  Hopefully I'll be able to stick this out for the full 2 weeks.......luckily (or not??) there are no girlie bars nearby to distract me!! Some holiday this will be :lol:

Will get some shots of me in action, once I am up to speed and arranged a photographer.

Saj


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

this reminds me of kung fu panda :roll: :lol:

Good luck to you mate, i wouldnt be doing it :lol:

Dazz


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Would like to do something like this myself but can't imagine me ever doing it lol


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Day 2, 7 am start!!

No one told me the warm up was a 5.5 k run! Not too bad, dodging all the traffic on a 'dual carriageway'!

Then onto the pads. Managed 2 hours out of the 3 - wanted to carry on, well the ego did (the place is full of testosterone as you can imagine!) but the body said NO!!

Finished off with some ab work and skipping - which is getting better! 

Went for some food at 'Tonys' - where all the people training at the 3 main camps (Dragon/Tiger/Top Team) seem to hang out. Another meal of grilled chicken, brown rice and the obligatory protein shake from the 'fighters menu' :lol:

After that, went for a 'Tiger Balm' (which is basically like Deep Heat) massage to soothe my aching limbs - chilling out now for a few hours, back on it at 4pm for another 3 hours hopefully!

Oh yeah, a lovely looking newbie turned up this morning too - Sarah! I better up my game :wink:

Saj


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Just seen this post, absolutely class! Wish i was over there training !!

A lad i used to train with years ago went over Thailand to do a month's "course". It was 8 hours training per day for 6 days a week, then at the end had an arranged fight with a thai bloke. I can't remember who won but he has his own club over here now.

Hope your enjoying it all


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well thats 1 week down.....11 sessions, 1 week to go!

Getting into it now and really enjoying it. I have been a taking 'fat burner' supplement too, for the first time - these combined with the intense cardio seems to be working and I have the makings of a 6 pack :lol:

Although my 2 hernia operations in the last 2 years are making it difficult with my high kicks and my groin is very painful. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The trainers are confused about my logic of doing Thai boxing without doing any kicks!! haha, they look at me bemused when I'm on the bags!

Been to Bangla Road stadium in Patong and watched a few fights - some are clearly fixed but others have been impressive and I can NOW appreciate the fitness and conditioning of these lads......I don't think I could take one 'genuine' full blown kick 

I booked a photographer today, to take some photos of my 1-1 session - will post them up once I receive the final copies.

The plan for the next week is to have 2 x 1-1 sessions a day, working on techniques. Works out at £10 an hour, a bargain for the quality of training you receive.

Oh and Sarah left this morning 

Saj (Thanks for reading my 'mini blog', pics to follow asap!)


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Have fun on the last week Saj, looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Photos as promised.....all complete with the look of pain on my face! :lol:












































































































































































Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd 'av' ya :lol: :lol:

Looks like fun 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good Saj mate.
No pain no gain, props to ya for putting yourself through this training regime, it looks and sounds full on.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

great pics btw, like something out of sports illustrated.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I'd 'av' ya :lol: :lol:


No you wouldn't, apparently I throw a mean forward elbow :wink: ....which was news to me! :lol:



oceans7 said:


> great pics btw, like something out of sports illustrated.


Cheers mate, had a pro photographer take these, £60 for a disc of 40 odd photos.

Here are a few random shots of my own......

As you can see, the gym is not 'shiny and new' like the others on the strip BUT this is its best feature. The other camps are too commercialised, where everyone seems to want to be a UFC fighter :lol: 


















*The schedule...*



























*As you can see, the gym equipment doesn't get used....good job really as it's falling apart!*









*Put the straps in your mouth and lift the weights to train your neck! Think I'll pass...*









*Some of the trophies the boys have won.*



























*Anyone for skipping?*

















*Deceptively tough men!! 8) :evil: *


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL you would break my sh*t in two, within about 4 seconds 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

This is probably my favourite build thread on here! Did you go over especially to do this? Do you come from a muay thai background?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

techfreak said:


> This is probably my favourite build thread on here! Did you go over especially to do this? Do you come from a muay thai background?


Cheers mate. I came over especially to train for 2 weeks - was originally 4 weeks but work commitments changed that.

First week I did about 3 - 4 hrs of daily group training. This week I have been having two 1 hour long 1-1 sessions.

I have done MMA, years ago and during that training did some Muay Thai techniques. My most recent foray in 'martial arts' was Krav Maga. I have had about 10 sessions of that back in the UK - love it but again work commitments stop me from training regularly.

A few of me sparring earlier today...




















































































































*A knee to the head........*









*........and its all over :lol: [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] *


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Great thread Saj, Im loving that training program, Im green with envy! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Saj, you do realise by letting out the secrets of becoming a V6er, has put your ownership in jeopardy.. :lol:

Big balls to ya mate for doing this..i would have to enrol for the weight loss programme first as unconsiously ive been in training for Sumo.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like in that 2nd batch he got angry at you knocking him down and decided to pay you back :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

This looks excellent, I will however remember not to say I will kick your ass at a meet :lol: Hat of to you mate


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pictures Saj, the place looks smart, well kitted out and really clean which has suprised me!

Did you put you angry face on for all those pics? :lol:

I love the way you get your own back by kneeing him in the balls after he has caught you with the high kick! :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Great pictures Saj, the place looks smart, well kitted out and really clean which has suprised me!
> 
> Did you put you angry face on for all those pics? :lol:
> 
> I love the way you get your own back by kneeing him in the balls after he has caught you with the high kick! :lol:


Cheers John.

The place was clean, a cleaner pretty much constantly walks around all day keeping on top of things  The gym itself was a bit tatty but perfectly fit for purpose. Tiger gym and Top Team gyms are pristine as they are new.

Regarding my 'angry' face (Gurning!  ).......I never knew I pulled that face when I fought, in my later pictures I made a conscious effort not to but failed! :lol:

Overall I had a fantastic time and this will be a regular trip of mine. I'm going to go for a month or two ASAP and get up to a standard for fight in Bangla Stadium. Watch this space!

Saj


----------

